# Super-DMZ rx~Dimethazine (old version)



## heavyiron (Oct 28, 2010)

*Super-DMZ rx now contains Superdrol! Each cap contains 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine!*

*Dimethazine *_by heavyiron_

*Super-DMZ rx*, a brand name of Dimethazine is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol) Therefore Super DMZ does not contain Superdrol but once broken down it is similar as far as I can tell. 

Dimethazine was a prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This medication has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). I am reading published reports that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity. The reason I feel this is not identical to Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid.

Dimethazine is an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid that is liver toxic to a degree. Note that in studies administering 20mg daily to female patients for 45-95 days, dimethazine was shown to induce modest to moderate bilirubinemia (excess bilirubin in the blood, indicative of hepatic stress) in close to 50% of patients. Approximately 25% of the patients noticed substantial increases in serum transaminases. These results suggest this steroid has significant hepatoxicity and should therefore be limited to shorter durations of use.

Super DMZ is a potent steroid that should illicit solid gains in lean body mass with little water or fat gain depending on diet. Most users can tolerate between 10-20 mg daily for 6-8 weeks however more adventuresome users may use up to 40mg daily for shorter durations like 3-4 weeks. What struck me the most about this steroid is how rapid and dry my gains were. It reminded me of a faster acting, dryer Dianabol. However Dimethazine is much stronger mg for mg than Dianabol. Users of Super-DMZ can expect to add 8-10lbs of lean body mass in just 3-4 weeks. I personally had no noticable side effects from Super-DMZ. Dimethazine is a strong, clean steroid that can be used to increase lean mass, strength and power with little to no water retention in a short period of time.

Because of the liver toxicity of Dimethazine I strongly recommend using liver supporting supplements such as ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT™ - Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support, Liv 52 or milk thistle before and during administration of this steroid. Proper hydration is also recommended to lower stress on organs. Alcohol and other liver stressing medications like acetaminophen should be avoided during Dimethazine administration. Oral steroids often times negatively effect lipids therefore lipid supporting supplements should also be employed such as omega 3 fish oils, fiber and plant sterols. High blood pressure is another concern so that should be monitored regularly. 

Super-DMZ rx is currently available for purchase without a prescription. Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)








*Chemical Name(s): *
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine 







*SUPER-DMZ Rx*™ PRO-HORMONE
Superdrol Dymethazine 






~Pharmaceutical Grade Superdrol Dymethazine
~Increases Lean Muscle Mass
~Increases Strength & Power
~Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
~No Bloating or Water Retention




*REAL TESTIMONIAL* 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 28, 2010)

*heavyiron*, thank you for posting this. I'm re-posting my experience with SUPER-DMZ Rx here. This info appears in my training journal but thought including it in your thread might be appropriate.
*
IronMagLabs' SUPER-DMZ Rx™ PRO-HORMONE Superdrol Dymethazine* is a legal supplement, but PCT is recommended. This is the first product I've ever used that has required or directed a PCT.



> *Post-cycle therapy* (*PCT*) is a drug/diet regimen used by anabolic steroid users to counteract and minimize post-steroid hypogonadism. The goal is to restore normal endogenous sex hormone production (typically testosterone)   after steroid use is discontinued, thereby preserving the muscle and   strength gains made during steroid use and minimizing side effects such   as decreased libido and depression.   Due to the harsh nature of some anabolic steroids on the liver   (particularly oral, methylated steroids), PCT is also used to help   cleanse the liver and ultimately prepare it for handling another  cycle.


I'll have to check my journal numbers but I will say I  noticed a jump in weights used, reps accomplished, size/measurement  increases. One thing I love about this supplement is how it increased my  dreaming. lol I'd take it at bedtime on my non workout days and would  dream like crazy. I'm not someone who remembers their dreams and so this  was an unexpected side effect. 

I'm currently using *LG Sciences*' Formadrol Extreme after completing four weeks of *Super-DMZ Rx*.






*Formadrol *was on the list of products to use as a follow-up supplement.






Weight and measurements upon beginning using the *IronMagLabs *supplement:

*9/13/2010 *

183.8 lbs.
Neck 14.25
R. Arm 12.5/14 
L. Arm same
Shoulders 48
Chest 40.5/45
Waist 35
Hips 39
Thigh 23
Calf 15
Forearm 11.5
Ankle 9.25
Wrist 6.5

Got a fricking cold during the third week, though. Bitter-making.  But I definitely love this supplement and am looking forward to finishing the bottle at some point in the future.

Taken after three weeks using Super-DMX:





Note the Dorian Yates black socks action! 


*10/2/2010 *

193.9 lbs.

Neck 14 7/8" Son of a... couldn't make it to 15? 
R. Arm 12 7/8" relaxed/hanging at side 14 5/8" flexed
L. Arm 13" relaxed 14 5/8" flexed 

My left arm was 15" flexed and *pumped *after my most recent arm workout and with my fist nearly touching my freaking shoulder to _squeeeeze _out the extra hair to reach that measurement. lol

Shoulders 49
Chest 41.25/45.75
Waist 35.25
Hips 39.5
Thigh 24
Calf 15.5
Forearm 12
Ankle 9.25
Wrist 6.5

I ended my *Super-DMZ Rx* regimen on Friday night, October 8th.  Used the product for four weeks at just 1 capsule (10mg) per day. So my  start date was September 13th.



Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, September 7, 2010*
> 
> *DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 8, 45's X 7
> Incline DB Bench 30's X 12, 35's X 10, 40's X 10, 45's X 6 *
> ...


 


Curt James said:


> *Tuesday, October 12, 2010*
> 
> *DB Bench 60's X 8, 70's X 6, 75's X 4, 3
> Incline DB Bench 55's X 8, 65's X 5, 3*
> ...



Nice jump from beginning to now for benching. 

Well, a pathetic start really. 

But *SUPER-DMZ Rx™* is a supplement I would *definitely *recommend. I was hesitant with the need for PCT but that has been smooth sailing so far.

  



*
*


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 29, 2010)

nice write up. it is a pretty good description of the compound. compound becomes methyldrostanolone-azine though once broken down. 

this is what changes the compound immensly, the nitrogen bond (azine) bond.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> nice write up. it is a pretty good description of the compound. compound becomes methyldrostanolone-azine though once broken down.
> 
> this is what changes the compound immensly, the nitrogen bond (azine) bond.


Yes,
There is an azine bridge in between the molecules. This azine bond probably gets hydrolyzed in the body, eventually that supposedly releases free superdrol molecules.

Whether this prodrug linkage changes the pharmacological properties of the steroid i am not sure. However in assays the anabolic/androgenic rating of Dimethazine and Superdrol are WAY different so something changes the properties of these molecules otherwise the A/A rating would be the same. It is possible some fraction of the azine bond remains partially unhydrolyzed, binding to receptors with the nitrogen atoms attached, but this is just speculation. 
However, now I have had more time to think about this and when I consulted Patrick Arnold he thinks the assays may be different since different parties did them. In other words the assays may be incorrect.

At this time I am leaning towards the azine bond in Dimethazine is hydrolyzed by HCl (gastric acid) and frees the two methyldrostanolone (SD) molecules. This no doubt yields a very powerful steroid.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 30, 2010)

i'll have to look more into this as well to be sure, I've ran it twice, solo, and stacked with max lmg, it is alot different than superdrol.

yea, looks like it really isn't known, but can only be assumed.



henryv said:


> I believe it breaks down to two molecules that are very similar to superdrol but instead of the 3-ketone function they have a cyano (nitrogen) functional group. This will change the electronic properties of the compound, and therefore the binding to the androgen receptor (and the effects of the drug) will be different to superdrol.


 


Patrick Arnold said:


> whether the hydrazone intermediates have activity we dont know


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> i'll have to look more into this as well to be sure, I've ran it twice, solo, and stacked with max lmg, it is alot different than superdrol.
> 
> yea, looks like it really isn't known, but can only be assumed.


 Hahaha, that quote from PA is exactly why I e-mailed him a few days ago to get clarity on his thinking.

How did you like the Dimethazine and how was it different from Superdrol in your opinion.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 30, 2010)

when I run a good superdrol clone, it's like bam! within a few days, im able to tell im on something good.

dimethazine is a little different, for me, I noticed it drying me up alot, while still increasing strength.

first time I ran it solo, and didn't really like it, but felt it would be better with something that aromatizes, and will add some more estrogen. like test for ex.

second time, i ran it with max lmg, and it was still a little dry, but def felt alot better with the added compound. which makes me think if i had test with it, you would feel amazing.

As long as you dont get sick after comming off dimethazine, gains should be alot easier to keep than with superdrol.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> when I run a good superdrol clone, it's like bam! within a few days, im able to tell im on something good.
> 
> dimethazine is a little different, for me, I noticed it drying me up alot, while still increasing strength.
> 
> ...


 Good to know.

I completely agree that it would be best run with testosterone.

What duration did you run it?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2010)

I found an old i-force article on the web today with some interesting claims about Dymethazine.

*About Dymethazine:*

In only 4 years since the Pro-Hormone ban of 2005 countless products have claimed to be as strong as or even stronger than the over the counter hormones once sold. After considerable time, energy, and research performed by i-Force's product formulation team, we are proud to announce the hormonal product everyone has been waiting for. 

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects, Dymethazine was compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone, Androstanazole and Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic activity. Dymethazine was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle building) effects out of any of the previously named steroids (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol, and Testosterone Propionate)! In addition to this, it also displayed an ability to induce a higher rate of Nitrogen retention than Methyl-Test.(1)​ 
In another study performed on Dymethazine, patients were administered Dymethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change for 50% of patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate increases in liver values(2). So, Dymethazine can increase liver values, however nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market today. This means Dymethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need of expensive liver support supplements.​ 
Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains are usually associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too much estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential growth problems. Dymethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and expresses an extremely weak androgenic activity (3). This means Dymethazine will produce intense gain, has very little to no liver impact, and will cause absolutely no estrogen related side effects.​ 
Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step into the future of Designer Steroids with Dymethazine. Consume 1-3 capsules, evenly spaced throughout the day. Do not use Dymethazine for longer than 6 weeks. Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon finishing Dymethazine. Wait at least 90 days before running Dymethazine again.​ 
_*Referrences*_​ 
_1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS_
_2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5), 553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS_
_3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. De Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.; Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN: 0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973 CAPLUS_​


----------



## TwisT (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks great, doing some research on it now... might be something I want to try for myself!

-TG


----------



## SFW (Nov 15, 2010)

Lack of appetite and nausea doesnt seem to be a prob with dmz. i felt pretty sick on mdrol/sd. DHT derivatives seem to increase my libido, dmz is no exception. 

Pumps are rediculous and vascularity was bitching as well. 

No noticable lethargy either (i did stack with test though)

Not a sense of well being like with dbol or tbol but you do feel "on" with dmz.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2010)

TimGreenly said:


> Looks great, doing some research on it now... might be something I want to try for myself!
> 
> -TG


Found this abstract in English last night. Looks pretty heavy duty.

Comparisons with methyltest, winny, anadrol and test prop showed better mytropic effect on the castrates with Dimethazine.

*Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. *

Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I), 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine, was compared to methyltestosterone, oxymethalone, androstanazole and testosterone propionate in its protein-anabolic activity. The tests were made on castrated rats with a single hypodermic injection of 250 , on young male and female rats with increasing daily oral doses from 100 to 1000 for 30 days, and on adult male rats with daily oral doses of 1000 for 25 days. It was shown that I did not interfere with the growth of young animals; that adult rats treated with I gained, on an av., 20 g. more in wt. than the controls; and that I had a greater myotropic effect on castrates than the other steroids, and induced a higher N retention than methyltestosterone in adult males.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Lack of appetite and nausea doesnt seem to be a prob with dmz. i felt pretty sick on mdrol/sd. DHT derivatives seem to increase my libido, dmz is no exception.
> 
> Pumps are rediculous and vascularity was bitching as well.
> 
> ...


 I agree, I have zero sides so far on Super-DMZ.

I think stacking it with testosterone is a great strategy for a more comfortable cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is an abstract where females took 20mg for 45+ days...and it appears that less than half had any liver issues.

*Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. *

Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5), 553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Twenty mg. of dimethazine, an anabolizing steroid, was administered daily for 45-95 days to 11 gynecological patients. More than 50% of the cases showed no change in the bilirubinemia, the others showed modest to moderate increases. The glutamic-oxalacetic and the glutamic-pyruvic transaminases of the serum increased greatly in 3 patients. The albumins concn. usually decreased in the course of the treatment, while the globulins concn. did not change.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 17, 2010)

Im thinking of taking this product as the missus has banned me taking any steds as we are trying for a baby. Do you think this product would be safe to take? Would it effect male fertility?


----------



## Life (Nov 17, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> Im thinking of taking this product as the missus has banned me taking any steds as we are trying for a baby. Do you think this product would be safe to take? Would it effect male fertility?



It *is *a steroid and as such will effect sperm count. Safe is a relative term. Are you going to front load liver support before taking it? Then yes its pretty safe. Will it effect the chances of you "making the basket?" Yes. Should have started a new thread though.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> Im thinking of taking this product as the missus has banned me taking any steds as we are trying for a baby. Do you think this product would be safe to take? Would it effect male fertility?


 That is tough to say. I would get a sperm test to be sure. I was on steroids for 3 years and my semen test came back at 80 million which is good however I was using HCG at the time along side the steroids.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Yeah not sure what to do on that front then anyone else know about this?


----------



## lexymarx (Nov 17, 2010)

can i stack this supplement


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2010)

lexymarx said:


> can i stack this supplement


 Yes, I recommend testosterone.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2010)

This seems to support published reports that Dimethazine possesses a lower androgenic rating which would mean less androgenic sides and more anabolic muscle building effects. 

*A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. *

De Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.; Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN: 0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973 CAPLUS

*Abstract*

Dimethazine (I) was evaluated for the following biol. activities: androgenic, N retaining, P retaining, and Ca retaining. The increase in uptake of -aminoisobutyric acid-1-14C and the increase in body wt. were also investigated. Data obtained, tabulated, and compared to those obtained with methyltestosterone established that I is a protein anabolic steroid with weak androgenic activity.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am hesistant to try this product due to all the concerns with liver toxicity. Basically, if I am a healthy individual, and I use a liver protectant supplement before and during and use the product responsibly, ie, 20mg per day for a 4 week cycle, is there really anything to worry about?

what would be some signs to look out for as far as liver issues go? What supplements do you guys suggest for the liver? I have liver juice on hand by primordial performance, is that good? Are any liver complications that may arise only temporary and will be reversed upon stopping the dmz? What do you guys recommend as the best PCT if I choose to go the legal route for that as well, ie, no clomid or nolva?  

I know the gains are supposed to come quick and heavy, are these gains sustainable after the cycle, or will some of that newfound size and strength diminish?

and finally, for you guys that have used the product, how many of you have had liver tests done after your cycle to see what is going on?

thanks for your answers.


----------



## Life (Nov 18, 2010)

You really need to do more research. There isn't one person that can answer all of those questions for you. Some liver issues associated with AAS usage are reversible, some are not. It depends upon the person and there isn't anyway to tell exactly what it is doing even with blood work (Although that helps a great deal). If you start turning jaundice its probably hepatic and you would need to stop usage immediately and see a doctor. Most people run milk thistle and liver-x or liv-52 for liver protection but you would need to start this a good 2-4 weeks before going on cycle. 

How it will effect you is different from person to person. I kept all of my gains after cycle but I was using clomid, using "legal" serms will most likely not give you the same results. I did also stack with formadrol though.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Here is an abstract where females took 20mg for 45-95 days...and it appears that less than half had any liver issues.
> 
> *Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. *
> 
> ...


 


Stewart14 said:


> I am hesistant to try this product due to all the concerns with liver toxicity. Basically, if I am a healthy individual, and I use a liver protectant supplement before and during and use the product responsibly, ie, 20mg per day for a 4 week cycle, is there really anything to worry about?
> 
> what would be some signs to look out for as far as liver issues go? What supplements do you guys suggest for the liver? I have liver juice on hand by primordial performance, is that good? Are any liver complications that may arise only temporary and will be reversed upon stopping the dmz? What do you guys recommend as the best PCT if I choose to go the legal route for that as well, ie, no clomid or nolva?
> 
> ...


 
I posted the above abstract earlier in this thread. These subjects did not use liver support like Liv 52 and most were fine after administration. I have posted a ton of solid info in this thread. Read through it carefully.

Clomid may be obtained legally and is advised for PCT.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I posted the above abstract earlier in this thread. These subjects did not use liver support like Liv 52 and most were fine after administration. I have posted a ton of solid info in this thread. Read through it carefully.
> 
> Clomid may be obtained legally and is advised for PCT.


 
Oh, I've read everything you posted, thanks for that, I was just looking for more real world examples from I guess people here who have used it.  I would like to take their experiences and combine it with the info you posted and what else is out there and then make an educated decision.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> Oh, I've read everything you posted, thanks for that, I was just looking for more real world examples from I guess people here who have used it. I would like to take their experiences and combine it with the info you posted and what else is out there and then make an educated decision.


 This steroid was studied in clinical settings decades ago. It is safe at reasonable doses and durations however cycle support is a no brainer with any oral so I would use Liv 52 regardless of the data.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 18, 2010)

I just starting taking dmz 30mg ed on monday. So far I love it. The pumps are awesome and my intensity in the weight room has increased alot. As strength and liver wise I can't say since im so early in my cycle. Im takin liv 52 and am using only clomid for pct


----------



## Big Dawg (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

There is so much info out there on this product. Some say its not as good as the Superdrol that was banned. Then there are the articles that say this is the real stuff. I have done my fair share of AAS cycles and becouse of that I am now on maintanance dose of test.(script so very low dose). Are the guys that are getting gains from this stuff equal to AAS type of results? And again based on the chemical make-up should you be able to get such results. I am 40 so I am not new to the supplement game, thats why I enjoy sites like this, there is so much BS on the market and it is tuff to weed through it all. With money tight these days it would be nice to know the crap that works and the crap that dont....


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2010)

Dimethazine is a real steroid. It was developed in the 60's. I would describe it as a faster, dryer d-bol.

A low dose of testosterone is the perfect stack in my opinion. That way your mood and libido are maintained.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2010)

Little to no progestenic/estrogenic activity...

*Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of dimethazine. *

Lupo, C.; Matscher, R.; Ruggieri, P. De. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan., Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 990-4. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34624 AN 1963:34624 CAPLUS

*Abstract
*
Expts. with rats and rabbits showed that dimethazine, 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine has, in contrast to its protein-anabolic properties, practically no estrogenic, progestational, and corticoid activity. Similarly, it has no effect on liver glycogen, and no antiinflammatory action on the anaphylactoid edema.


----------



## rockhardly (Nov 19, 2010)

In a typical d-bol/test cycle, would you just swap out the d-bol with dmz and leave everything else as is, i.e. test dose, ai's, pct, etc?


----------



## Fanboy (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay, so I have I am on my 5th day of Super DMZ, yesterday I started doing 3 pills a day (30mg) and its for sure the sweet spot ! 
I am finally feeling the confidence, strength, and pump that I have felt on other PH’s I’ve done. 
Honestly, I have to say I was skeptical when I first got these because there way only 1 ph in them. I have done tri methyl before and it had three, however I have become much more educated since then (thank you Anabolicminds community for that very much) and determined that doing more than one at once is kinda a waste of time and unnecessary damage on my liver. IronMag Labs has done an AWESOME job of putting this PH together ! I am VERY excited to see the end results of this cycle of Super-DMZ.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 19, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> In a typical d-bol/test cycle, would you just swap out the d-bol with dmz and leave everything else as is, i.e. test dose, ai's, pct, etc?


 Yes, Super-DMZ is an oral steroid that is more anabolic than androgenic so treat it like any other similar oral steroid. Since you are using testosterone (recommended) standard AI's and PCT would be employed.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

When you say stack it with Test would the anabolic matrix rx be sufficient or are you talking more test prop or another AAS


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 20, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> When you say stack it with Test would the anabolic matrix rx be sufficient or are you talking more test prop or another AAS


 Anything that raises testosterone levels. I prefer injectable testosterone.


----------



## lexymarx (Nov 23, 2010)

i see that can be it stack it with testosterone can i stack it with 1-andro rx


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2010)

lexymarx said:


> i see that can be it stack it with testosterone can i stack it with 1-andro rx



absolutely.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

You know, I am not one who ever ventures to the land of PH's... but after the extensive reading I just did on this.. Ta hell with it.. I am going to add it in my cruise.. *Running 200mgs of Test C ew* And I'll be adventurous.. 2wks at 20mgs ED and 2 wks at 30mgs ED... Leading into my Bulker.. I'll LOG my results.. well somewhere on this board :/ lol .. I don't know if I should in this thread but.. yah.. I don't know if i'll respond all that well due to the fact i'll rip into 100mgs of VAR or 75mgs of DBOL or 200mgs of DROL Every day when running ORALS.. that's just a for instance on some of them.. BUT that was also when I was letting the orals do THE HEAVY Work.. running nothing but baseline Test (375mgs EW) and that's it...

It should be interesting nonetheless...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> You know, I am not one who ever ventures to the land of PH's... but after the extensive reading I just did on this.. Ta hell with it.. I am going to add it in my cruise.. *Running 200mgs of Test C ew* And I'll be adventurous.. 2wks at 20mgs ED and 2 wks at 30mgs ED... Leading into my Bulker.. I'll LOG my results.. well somewhere on this board :/ lol .. I don't know if I should in this thread but.. yah.. I don't know if i'll respond all that well due to the fact i'll rip into 100mgs of VAR or 75mgs of DBOL or 200mgs of DROL Every day when running ORALS.. that's just a for instance on some of them.. BUT that was also when I was letting the orals do THE HEAVY Work.. running nothing but baseline Test (375mgs EW) and that's it...
> 
> It should be interesting nonetheless...



you won't be disappointed.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> You know, I am not one who ever ventures to the land of PH's... but after the extensive reading I just did on this.. Ta hell with it.. I am going to add it in my cruise.. *Running 200mgs of Test C ew* And I'll be adventurous.. 2wks at 20mgs ED and 2 wks at 30mgs ED... Leading into my Bulker.. I'll LOG my results.. well somewhere on this board :/ lol .. I don't know if I should in this thread but.. yah.. I don't know if i'll respond all that well due to the fact i'll rip into 100mgs of VAR or 75mgs of DBOL or 200mgs of DROL Every day when running ORALS.. that's just a for instance on some of them.. BUT that was also when I was letting the orals do THE HEAVY Work.. running nothing but baseline Test (375mgs EW) and that's it...
> 
> It should be interesting nonetheless...


 With your experience level 30-40mg daily of Dimethazine would be appropriate.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Bros !! After both of you chiming in .. I feel quite confident that I am gonna get some decent gains even during my cruise right now.. Hahaha, I have never been so excited to run a PH. Any words of wisdom?? Expected probable sides comparable to any AAS?? umm.. i run NAC (N-acetyl-cysteine) year round, and up the dose when running an oral for liver support.. do you guys really think I would need the assistance of a LIV-52?? I have some if need be.. but.. the less foreign stuff i put into my body .. lol.. the better i guess.. even though i know it's an all herbal supplement.. and oh yah.. had my bloodwork done two weeks ago.. everything checks out BETTER than A-OK !!

Oh, and should I run a log on this stuff for the community .. or no?? :/   ... Just curious..


----------



## Fordf150 (Dec 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Dimethazine is a real steroid. It was developed in the 60's. I would describe it as a faster, dryer d-bol.
> 
> A low dose of testosterone is the perfect stack in my opinion. That way your mood and libido are maintained.



Define low dosage? Jc in your opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2010)

Fordf150 said:


> Define low dosage? Jc in your opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


300mg of Testosterone weekly.


----------



## yay4charliesnow (Dec 26, 2010)

I am at the end of week two in a 10 week test cycle and thinking about throwing some Super-DMZ in about week five or so, haven't really decided yet tho, I'll start a new thread if I decide to do so.


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool looking toy we have here. I wouldnt mind trying it.


----------



## stick2ripped (Mar 1, 2011)

im starting my cycle today..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just finished my second week on DMZ.  This stuff is killer.  I've been taking Anabolic Matrix rx and Advanced Cycle Support rx as well.  No sides as of yet, and I've bumped the dose up to 40mg ed.  The weight on every lift is climbing every day.  I've finally caught up to my lifting partner (which is unheard of for me) and have even passed him on certain lifts.  

I got a bottle of Metha-Drol Extreme lined up to try next once I'm done with my PCT from this cycle.  I can hardly wait to run it.


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2011)

The Deuce said:


> Thanks Bros !! After both of you chiming in .. I feel quite confident that I am gonna get some decent gains even during my cruise right now.. Hahaha, I have never been so excited to run a PH. Any words of wisdom?? Expected probable sides comparable to any AAS?? umm.. i run NAC (N-acetyl-cysteine) year round, and up the dose when running an oral for liver support.. do you guys really think I would need the assistance of a LIV-52?? I have some if need be.. but.. the less foreign stuff i put into my body .. lol.. the better i guess.. even though i know it's an all herbal supplement.. and oh yah.. had my bloodwork done two weeks ago.. everything checks out BETTER than A-OK !!
> 
> Oh, and should I run a log on this stuff for the community .. or no?? :/   ... Just curious..



Def run a log bro!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I just finished my second week on DMZ.  This stuff is killer.  I've been taking Anabolic Matrix rx and Advanced Cycle Support rx as well.  No sides as of yet, and I've bumped the dose up to 40mg ed.  The weight on every lift is climbing every day.  I've finally caught up to my lifting partner (which is unheard of for me) and have even passed him on certain lifts.
> 
> I got a bottle of Metha-Drol Extreme lined up to try next once I'm done with my PCT from this cycle.  I can hardly wait to run it.


----------



## mlam91 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to take this, and I've read the posts for this thread and 'before you ask questions..' so I don't want to seem like a newbie? But I kind of am. I have always done it the natural way, eating right and lifting right, but now I want to put on some lean muscle mass, and I've been told to use DMZ-Load?? I'm not sure what that is, i can't find it anywhere, and as far as I'm concern, if the internet doesn't have it not on one site, it's illegal, and/or it doesn't exist. But I did stumble upon on this name *a lot*. So, I'm wondering how should I go about using this? I read that its recommended you take a testosterone alongside with this? What product would increase your testosterone (or one recommended ; be mindful, I'm on a budget. ) ALSO.. I'd like to have something for post workout, I'm thinking Torrent from universal nutrition. what would you recommend? 

My assumption of this product is that it will increase lean muscle mass? (Given I have my own diet and work-out, which I do religiously.) Should I still use creatine, fish oil, and multi-vitamin pills? (That is all that I am using, currently.) I want to suppliment right, and although I have gained a lot of information reading other people's posts, I wanted one to specifically direct me, so any feed back will be appreciated! I am 21, 161lbs at 5'7'', I work out two major body parts M W F followed by abs, traps, and forearms. On my off days; TU TH and S, I do intensive cardio. 

Conclusively: What should I take, with what, and can i/should i still take what I am taking now alongside with Super DMZ? And should I take something Liver friendly like Milk thistle? 

Thanks in advance for dealing with me, i'm extremely new on a lot of this.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2011)

*Super-DMZ rx now contains Superdrol! Each cap contains 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine!*

*This is a ton of horsepower. Get it while supplies last.*


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is one hell of a powerful combo there ^.


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

Is halodrol banned? if not, why hasnt IM picked up on it?


----------



## Typo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm debating buying a cycle of this and trying it out.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2011)

DMZ is by far my favorite OTC steroid. Very clean and strong.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> DMZ is by far my favorite OTC steroid. Very clean and strong.


 

sure is strong,even at a low dose.

very good stuff!


----------



## carmineb (Apr 10, 2011)

question about diet and taking super DMZ

it is dimethazine and 13 ethyl, right?

wha would be a reasonable diet to have assuming I want to gain clean mass, my bf is on the higher side and I do want to lose 20 lbs of fat by late summer.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 11, 2011)

carmineb said:


> question about diet and taking super DMZ
> 
> it is dimethazine and 13 ethyl, right?
> 
> wha would be a reasonable diet to have assuming I want to gain clean mass, my bf is on the higher side and I do want to lose 20 lbs of fat by late summer.


 

 super dmz is just the one compund.I think you are thinking of the other product that has 13 ethyl and dmz  that iron mag makes bro


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/superdrol-dmz.php


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Super-DMZ rx now contains Superdrol! Each cap contains 10mg Superdrol and 10mg Dimethazine!*
> 
> *This is a ton of horsepower. Get it while supplies last.*



Well that kind kills it for me....


Was gonna bother asking if the sides of gyno are prevalent with dimethazine as they seem to be for some with superdrol (myself included. Got gyno from it and trying to run it again after the intial couple cycles exacerbated gyno symptoms within a day or 2 of starting making it unusable for me) or if this one seems side free in comparison.

I only ever ran the old school DS superdrol and Anabolic Xtreme. I know a legit superdrol clone just by the unique smell, lol. Loved what it did for the first couple cycles I ran it until I realized the itchy nips had also turned into lumps n was never able to fully reverse it.... 

So now that your version of dmz contains the classic superdrol compound I won't be able to try it 

Still would like to know if you guys think other manufacturers dimethazines would be a legitimate choice for someone like myself that responded so well to the original compound but also suffered severe sides too.... 20-30mg SD=mean ass constant back pumps, intense uncontrollable anger(no other compound does this to me and I've ran many), gyno exacerbation, and feel like absolute shit by week 4....???

If it even had half the benefits of SD without the harsh sides I'd consider trying it... But what's the likelihood that the dimethazine would be tainted with actual sd, or is it possible degradation from heat/light or crappy manufacturing n testing could lead to tainted bottles?

Sorry this may not be the place for all the questions but would love the chance to learn more and better yet be a ginnie pig to see if the dimethazine compound could elicit solid gains still without the old sides many like myself individually suffered with SD...

Any chance you guys still have straight dimethazine?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2011)

20-30mg Nolvadex daily for Superdrol induced gyno.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand the thing needed to reverse sd gyno.... Thats not the question...

Will dmz share the same side effects is what id like to know. No point in taking it if it's gonna happen either way and with sd already being so harsh on the liver there is no way I'd take both sd and tamox at the same time.....

If you could just lmk if dmz is far too much the same as sd once in the body and the double bond is cleaved it would be appreciated...

Also what's the news on cyanostane? Still yet to be released? Is it a legit cyno of the sd compound or the 2-ene (phera) version?

I actually ran a 6 week bridge lap over of ax phera (wk 1-4) to ax sd (week 3-6) with ax prostan lapping (wk 2-5)... Was the best oral only cycle I ever ran, gained 18 kept 12 after pct.

Your cyanostane of dmz and cyno (hopefully legit cyno-2-ene?) Would def be something I'd like to see brought to the market!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2011)

DMZ is very similar in action to SD. Using Nolvadex will not tax your liver. Use cycle support and Nolva to mitigate sides.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

Aaaaaalriiiiiiight thank you....

Any word on the cyno though? Hard to find info on it thats positive, every other manufacturer seems to have either released the 3-one version that vida shows sucks and people have to mega dose to get results or like ntbm version that tests negative for all labeled ingredients and contains multiple unknown  compounds instead, oh and lead.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> Aaaaaalriiiiiiight thank you....
> 
> Any word on the cyno though? Hard to find info on it thats positive, every other manufacturer seems to have either released the 3-one version that vida shows sucks and people have to mega dose to get results or like ntbm version that tests negative for all labeled ingredients and contains multiple unknown compounds instead, oh and lead.


 IronMagLabs is one of the finest producers of these products. They test their raws and spend extra cash to make sure every powder is pure. 

Cyno/d-zine is getting good reviews on the beta logs.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait then, will prob give it a chance once out!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 6, 2011)

im on day 5 of dmz at 30 mg ed and it kicked in fast already stronger and crazy pumps shirts tighter all day long and good over all feeling only thing is my nips are puffy already "dam it" im useing a pump and a half of CEL Formestane ed  hope it dose the trick i got bad luck with gyno symtoms  also test cyp eow 200mg  trt


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> im on day 5 of dmz at 30 mg ed and it kicked in fast already stronger and crazy pumps shirts tighter all day long and good over all feeling only thing is my nips are puffy already "dam it" im useing a pump and a half of CEL Formestane ed  hope it dose the trick i got bad luck with gyno symtoms  also test cyp eow 200mg  trt


----------



## John Connor (Jun 8, 2011)

I love this product!


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you need to run an AI like aromasin while running a Super DMZ only cycle?

A friend of mine is terrified of needles and wants to run an oral only cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 29, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Do you need to run an AI like aromasin while running a Super DMZ only cycle?
> 
> A friend of mine is terrified of needles and wants to run an oral only cycle.


 No AI is required.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 30, 2011)

Heavy,

If one was running a 12 week cycle of Test at 600mg / week....
Using Dbol for week 1-4 at 20-40mg / day

What would you thoughts be on running DMZ at the butt end of the cycle for weeks 8-12 at 20mg / day just before the cycle ends.....do you think this would help solidify the cycle gains a little bit more assuming diet, pct, hcg therapy, and rest and dialed in?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> If one was running a 12 week cycle of Test at 600mg / week....
> Using Dbol for week 1-4 at 20-40mg / day
> ...


 I like the idea except I would run the DMZ while the test was clearing as well.


----------

